# 750 tag axle



## slaphead

any advice on this vehicle appreciated as we are contenplating swopping our benimar for one...obviously same engine as ours..but how does it cope with towing, being front wheel drive? length is no problem as i'm a truck driver.
habitation area is the main item for our questions. cheers slaphead :wink: :lol:


----------



## rexos

*750*

Recently bought a 750GEL, not tried towing yet! (hgv driver too). Loads of storage space as you know.
Rex


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Slaphead,

Here is a copy of a report I bought off the internet. It is for the 2000 750 FMSE which has not changed much over the years. I believe it is now called a 750 GEL.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/C6REW/Hobby750report_Page_1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/C6REW/Hobby750report_Page_2.jpg

You need to look at both pages.

If you want a copy of the 2000 manual let me know and I will get it put back on my companies web site tomorrow.

I only had mine for a short time - you can read about it in my early threads - but my issue was the dining table. There was a captains chair that was right of the door as you go in and the only chair that was comfortable at the table. The bench/bed was too far away and the passenger's captains chair in the left hand drive model was too high and too far away.

I liked the principle of the 750 but found it to be noisy when driving - but please wait for others to come back as I only used it once before discovering it was stolen.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 99136

Hi

We have had a 750 for 3 years now. Its the only motorhome we have owned. Fantastic vehicle. Loads of living space and storage. Longest we have spent away is 4 months, most of it above the Arctic Circle, and my wife and I are still on speaking terms! Haven't towed with it, but the previous owner towed a trailer with a Land Rover up, (he was into off-road rallying) so I guess they are ok for towing. We have a motorcycle rack bolted to the towbar now. 

Best of luck

CornishMac


----------



## 99136

Chris

I would appreciate a copy of the 750 manual, as ours didn't come with one. Only a few scratch details.

Many thanks

CornishMac


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Cornish Mac,

I will get it put on when in the office tomorrow and put a note on this thread.

It is a very large file and better suited to downloading from a website.

Regards

Chris


----------



## rexos

*750GEL*

Hiya Chris, I would appreciate a copy too thanks. Only had mine a few weeks and we are just finding our way with it. Ideas regarding internal fittings and adapting storage space would be useful.
Regards
Rex


----------



## 99136

Chris

Many thanks. will look out for it. Great to hear there are other 750 owners out there. Thanks to "Slaphead" for posting his question.

CornishMac


----------



## slaphead

*slaphead's hobby(soon)*

thanks chris and everyone..much appreciated......going to visit 'goeuropean.ltd..redditch...soon....usually buy private but cant be bothered with the hassle of selling my benimar ,so, i'll probably trade in.
they have a very well specced mirage 6000 in stock but it's auto box and for towing i think a manual gearbox is best. i'll stick with looking at a hobby 750.

regards slaphead :wink: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS

Hi People,

Go to my web site:

www.swi.org.uk

Then scroll down to 'Hobby Manual', click to download.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LandCruiser

Hi !

We run a 750GEL and tow a Smartcar on a Bantam trailer - been over the Somosierra pass in Spain (twice) and lived to tell the tale !! From 7000+ miles last year (France and Spain) the MH is great and does what it says on the box....quiet and comfy to travel in, oodles of storage, ready-made beds, room to chill, cosy in winter... German build quality shows through.

For storage ideas, if you don't need the garage for a m/bike or bikes you might find this idea worth trying; I bought three of 3-drawer plastic storage boxes from Wilkos - the broad but not too tall ones - and just screwed them to the floorplate inside of the rear wall, across (almost) the full width of the van. The top is great for brushes, poles, mats etc..

Works brilliantly - keeps pegs, ropes, water connectors, spares, cleaning bits, elec. items and the lot all neat and tidy and together - and doesn't weigh much (empty).

I've put some retaining points (aka Fiamma garage plates) on the opposite side and stand chairs, table, airer, loungers up against the central (solid) "wall" and keep them in place with bungy straps. 

A (very) large (blue) lidded plastic box (from Wilkos !) sits in the middle on the nearside (abutts the small door) and I keep hookup cables, hosereel and the various adaptor leads in there - instantly to hand when you land on site and never have to shift anything to get to it !

Hope this helps !

Brian.


----------



## 102001

*hobby700*

i purchased a hobby 750 fml from oaktree motorhomes august 06 and my first journey was to alicantie as i got off the ferry at santander i took the mounting route i admit my hobby was very over loaded but probablyless weight than towing a car , as i went up the mounting the drive shafts sounded like they were going to knock throuth the bulkhead as soon as i made any slight turn on the steering, on my return journey this fault did not occur as often but would not like to tow to mutch weight up hills with it, also had bad luck with washroom door and bedroom separating blind defenatly not kid proof


----------



## Tasha

We have owned a Hobby 750 FML since new, 3 years come October - You will find it difficult to find a better, more spacious Van - We took out the table and use a small folding one instead.


----------

